# Deer Creek area bait shops?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Are there any bait shops in the Deer Creek area? A buddy of mine wants to take his boat down there for some bass and crappie fishing this week and I have never been there before. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Mary's Bait in Pancoatsburg, if it's still open.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

There's also Frosty's just off 207 on the dam end of the lake. They're pretty pricey though. The folks at Mary's are friendlier and know what's happening around the area too.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree...Frosty's is the place to go and if you have a boat/trailer easy to get in and out


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Go to Frostys, last time I went to the other bait shop I about puked. I hate the smell of cat shi$.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Go to Frosty's, Mary's smell like raw crap. Also won't rip you off.


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

Frosties is the best place for bait in that area. As has been stated already, Mary's has a very strong smell of cat urine, due to the 500 cats that are on site. As you are checking out at Mary's, you are almost guaranteed to have at least one cat jump on the counter and walk it's stinky @$$ in front of your face. 

Frosties has crappie minnows 3 doz for like 99 cents or $1.29 or something like that. The bass minnows are a little more expensive, but still not bad as far as price is concerned. They also carry camping supplies, fishing and hunting gear, alcohol and tobacco products, ice, liver, nightcrawlers, shrimp, wax worms, sandwiches, pizza, ice cream, soda, etc.


----------

